# 350Z w/ Skyline swap



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Not sure if it's been posted here yet. But this is being done by my friend's shop.

http://www.preludeonline.com/showthread.php?threadid=114002

Don't ask why it's being done (I can't figure it out either), I think it's just because they can.

If anyone is in Atlanta, www.batlground.com They do pretty good work. They're building a custom turbo for our Integra in the next few weeks and over the summer we will be doing a custom turbo for my Max.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

this might help,


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

I signed up on this forum for one reason: Someone HAS to go to www.civichatchback.com and clear this up. Will this swap have turbo when it's done? I know it will, because it's obvious that it would be a stupid swap to do if it was left all-motor. But there are those on CHB that are trying to bet money that it will never have turbos. The thread is in the "CHB talk" forum under 350Z swap. Nice avatar, moderator guy.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I just saw the car today at the shop. They're going with a single turbo swap. Definitely turbos. Supposed to lay down over 600 at the wheels when it's done. Right now the factory skyline turbos are off because of the custom manifolds they're building, and all that for the single turbo. Maybe that's why they think it won't have a turbo.



kotomile said:


> *I signed up on this forum for one reason: Someone HAS to go to www.civichatchback.com and clear this up. Will this swap have turbo when it's done? I know it will, because it's obvious that it would be a stupid swap to do if it was left all-motor. But there are those on CHB that are trying to bet money that it will never have turbos. The thread is in the "CHB talk" forum under 350Z swap. Nice avatar, moderator guy. *


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Heh... thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

that looks fast heheh


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *that looks fast heheh *


] looks Dope mad ill son!


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Is there any news to report on the status of the beast?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

damnit how do you people get brand new cars, and do all that shit "ALL READY" i mean im so jelous.


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

It may have something to do with the size of the person's wallet...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

kotomile said:


> *It may have something to do with the size of the person's wallet... *


w3rD


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

diZZAM. Holy mother of the burrito, that is some sick shit. It's amazing how well it fits in there, it looks like it was meant to be. I wanna see it with those twin turbos


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> * They're going with a single turbo swap. *


----------

